#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Дзэн и Чань >  > > >  >  >  Минутка юмора.

## Харуказе

Какой бы вопрос о дзэн ему ни задавали, Гутэй просто показывал средний палец. Однажды у него был прислужник, которого посетитель спросил:
— Что главное в учении Мастера?
Мальчик показал ему палец. Увидев это, Гутэй отсёк ему палец ножом. Когда мальчик, крича от боли, бросился вон из комнаты, Гутэй окликнул его. Когда мальчик повернул голову, Гутэй показал ему палец. Мальчик попытался сделать то же самое, но отрезанным пальцем это сделать как-то не вышло. Тут-то он внезапно достиг просветления.

Перед смертью Гутэй сказал собравшимся монахам:
— Я получил свой дзэн одного пальца от Тэнрю. Я пользовался им всю жизнь, но он так и не исчерпался.
(Мумонкан. Застава без ворот.)

Монах пришел к мастеру, чтобы тот помог ему найти ответ на один из классических вопросов дзэнской диалектики: «В чем смысл прихода Бодхидхармы с Запада?» Мастер предложил монаху перед тем, как они приступят к решению, склониться в низком почтительном поклоне. Монах не замедлил выполнить указание и тут же получил чувствительный пинок от мастера. Это освободило монаха от нерешительности, в которой тот пребывал. Почувствовав просветляющий пендель наставника, он мгновенно достиг просветления и потом рассказывал всем: «С тех пор, как Ма-цзу пнул меня, я смеюсь не переставая».
(Мир дзэн)

Мастер Данься остановился в придорожном монастыре, где стояли несколько деревянных статуй Будды. Время было осеннее, шёл дождь, все вымокли и продрогли. Данься взял одну из статуй, расколол её и развёл костёр.
— Учитель! — начал срать кирпичами один из учеников, — ты же сжёг Будду!
Данься не ответил и стал копаться в золе.
— Что ты ищешь, учитель? — спросили ученики.
— Шариру! — ответил он.
— Какие же шариры у деревянной статуи? — удивились ученики.
— Ах, так их нету? — удивился в ответ Данься — тогда давайте-ка сожжём ещё парочку статуй и как следует согреемся!
(Введение в дзен-буддизм) (Судзуки)

Однажды чаньский учитель Хуанбо встретил по дороге одного монаха и подружился с ним. По пути им встретилась глубокая река. Тот монах снял обувь и перешёл по воде, не проваливаясь. Хуанбо закричал: «Эй ты, парень со сверхъестественными способностями! Если бы я знал, что ты такой придурок, я бы уже давно перебил тебе ноги!»
(Энциклопедия дзен) (Вон Кью-Кит)

Однажды ученик спросил Дзен Мастера Ун Муна:
— Есть ли что-нибудь, что превосходит Будду и всех прославленных учителей?
— Пирожное (кунжутный пирог), — ответил Ун Мун.

Некто спросил Дзен Мастера Ун Муна:
— Что есть Будда?
— Сухое говно на палочке, — ответил Ун Мун
(Посыпание Будды пеплом) (Сун Сан)

Однажды к мастеру Токусану пришёл монах и по традиции поклонился, прежде чем задать вопрос. Токусан сразу ударил его палкой. Монах не понял, в чём дело:
— Эй, почему же вы меня ударили?
— Нет никакого смысла ждать, пока такой мудак как ты начнёт говорить, — ответил Токусан.
(Цветок безмолвствует). Очерки дзен (Сибаяма)

Мастер Линьцзи сказал: «Встретишь Будду — убей Будду, встретишь патриарха — убей патриарха, встретишь святого — убей святого».
(мастер Линьцзи)

Некий мирянин спросил Банкэя:
— Мастер, я слышал о том, что вы можете прозревать мысли других людей. Скажите, о чём я сейчас думаю?
— Именно об этом ты и думаешь, — ответил мастер.
(Нерождённый. Жизнь и учение мастера дзен Банкэя)

уйшань спросил мастера Яншаня: «Из сорока свитков "Нирвана сутры" в скольких записаны речи Будды, а в скольких речи дьявола?»
— Все они суть речи дьявола, — ответил Яншань.

Мастер Юньмэнь сказал: «В тот миг, когда вы видите, что какой-нибудь старый монах открывает рот, вы немедленно должны поставить его на место. А вместо этого вы ведёте себя словно зелёные мухи, облепившие навозную кучу и стремящиеся как можно быстрее поглотить её».
(Пять домов дзен) (Томас Клири)

Побыв некоторое время в США, будущий мастер Шэнъянь вернулся на Тайвань — повидать двух своих старых мастеров. Шэнъянь сказал своим мастерам:
— Я преподаю чань в Америке. Ладно?
— Ха! Так ты думаешь, что можешь преподавать чань! Так?
— Я просто обманываю людей. Не волнуйтесь
— А, тогда ладно.
(Беседа мастера Шэнъяня)

Однажды много людей собралось в зале для медитации. Сидя на высоком помосте чаньский мастер Линьцзи сказал: «За стеной красной плоти живёт Запредельный Мастер. Целый день Мастер входит и выходит через 6 дверей. Поняли?»
Один монах поднялся и спросил: «Что это за Запредельный Мастер?»
Линьцзи поднялся, сбежал со ступенек, схватил монаха и закричал: «Скажи мне! Скажи мне!!!» Монах колебался. Линьцзи отбросил его и сказал: «Запредельный Мастер — это куча дерьма».
(Посыпание Будды пеплом) (Сун Сан)

Перед тем как уединиться в горах, дзэнский наставник Ранрё Ночной дождь странствовал по всем частям света, не избегая ни двора, ни заброшенных деревень, ни даже винных лавок и домов терпимости. На вопрос о причине такого поведения дзэнский наставник ответил: «Мой Путь везде, где бы мне ни случилось оказаться. В нём нет ни одной бреши».
(Мудрость дзэн. Сто историй пробуждения) (Томас Клири)

Мастер Данься говорил своим ученикам: «Будда Шакьямуни — это всего лишь старый простолюдин. Вы должны сами прозреть. Не допускайте такого, чтобы один слепец вёл за собой большую группу слепцов и вместе они падали в огненную яму».
(Чань, превосходящий Будду и патриархов)



Однажды вечером в двери дзенского монастыря постучался монах. Он устал, был голоден и хотел остаться там на ночь. Хозяин открыл дверь, но вместо того, чтобы поприветствовать монаха, встретил его дзенским коаном — очень знаменитым. Он сказал: "Каково ваше изначальное лицо, лицо, которое было у Вас до того, как родились ваши отец и мать?”. Монах снял с ноги свою сандалию и сильно ударил ею хозяина по лицу. Хозяин отступил назад, поклонился и сказал: "Добро пожаловать, добро Вам пожаловать. Ваше понимание просто потрясает”. Потом у них была трапеза. Среди холодной ночи они сидели у огня, и гость спросил: "А сами Вы получили ответ на тот коан, который задали мне?”. Хозяин сказал: "Я не так удачлив. Нет, я не получил ответа. Но я так много слышал о Дзен, так много читал, что я смог понять непосредственность Вашего ответа. Вы не колебались ни мгновения, Вы не думали над ним. Он исходил из вашей целостности. Он был не из головы — вот что я смог понять…”. Гость не отвечал. Он продолжал потягивать свой чай. Но тогда хозяин немного заподозрил что-то. Он снова посмотрел на лицо гостя и нашел в нем что-то, что ему не понравилось. Поэтому он спросил: "Пожалуйста, скажите мне — Вы действительно знаете ответ? Вы получили ответ?”. Гость расхохотался и сказал:

"Нет, уважаемый. Я тоже слишком много читал о Дзен и слишком много слышал о Дзен”.
(101 история дзен)

Если кто хочет - может дополнить в этом топике.

----------

Joy (21.01.2018), Аше (14.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (14.12.2016), Шуньшунь (16.12.2016), Шуньяананда (31.10.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А у нас разве нет соответствующей темы?)))

----------


## Харуказе

Это чисто чаньский юмор.  Будем собирать тут чаньские байки. Как британские учёные собирают исследования британских учёных.

Вот еще про пустоту. Высокофилосовское объяснение шуньяты: 
Уже позже, будучи настоятелем, Хуэй-цзан, принимая учеников с различными способностями, обычно держал в руках лук и стрелы.
Однажды он спросил посетившего его монаха:
– Ты знаешь, как схватить пустоту?
Самоуверенный монах ответил:
– Знаю.
Наставник спросил:
– Как же ты ее схватишь?
Тогда монах попытался ухватить рукой воздух.
Наставник взревел:
– Ты все-таки не знаешь, как схватить пустоту!
Монах спросил наставника:
– Как же почтенный брат по Дхарме схватит ее?
Вслед за чем наставник ухватил монаха за нос и сильно потянул за него. Гость закричал от боли:
– Вы тянете за мой нос так, будто собираетесь его оторвать!
– Чтобы что-то понять, пустоту следует хватать именно таким образом, – пояснил наставник.
(Большая книга восточной мудрости. Четыре патриарха).

----------

Joy (21.01.2018), Алик (14.12.2016), Аше (14.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (14.12.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (27.04.2017), Шуньшунь (16.12.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

Вот откуда взялся комментарий к коанам: когда поднят один, истинный человек понимает три. История про величайшего мудреца:

Любой странствующий монах мог остановиться в дзенском храме при условии, что он будет победителем тех, кто живет в этом храме. Если же он будет побежден, ему придется уйти.

В одном храме на севере Японии жили два брата монаха. Старший брат учился, а младший был дурачком, да и к тому же еще и одноглазый. Однажды к ним зашел странствующий монах и попросился переночевать, предложив, в соответствии с обычаем, побеседовать о возвышенном учении.

Старший брат, уставший от занятий за день, велел младшему выступить вместо себя.

"Пойди и потребуй разговора в молчании",- научил он его.

И так, младший брат и странник пошли к святыне и сели.

Вскоре странник поднялся, подошел к старшему брату и сказал:"Твой младший брат удивительный парень. Он победил меня."

"Перескажи мне диалог,"- попросил старший брат.

"Сначала,- сказал странник,- я поднял один палец, символизируя просветленного Будду. Тогда твой брат поднял два пальца, символизируя Будду и его учение. Я поднял три пальца, символизируя Будду, его учение и его последователей, живущих гармонической жизнью. Тогда твой брат потряс сжатым кулаком у меня перед лицом, указывая, что все три произошли из одной реализации.

Таким образом он победил, и я не имею права оставаться здесь."

С этими словами странник ушел.

"Где этот парень?"- спросил младший брат, вбегая к старшему.

-Я понял от него, что ты победил в споре.

-Ничего я не победил. Я хочу поколотить его.

-Расскажи мне, о чем вы спорили,- попросил старший брат.

-Ну, минуту он смотрел на меня, потом поднял один палец, оскорбляя меня намеком на то, что у меня один глаз. Так как он странник, то я подумал, что мне надо быть повежливее с ним. Поэтому я поднял два пальца, поздравляя его с тем, что у него два глаза. Тогда этот грубиян и негодяй поднял три пальца, намекая на то, что на нас двоих у нас только три глаза. Тогда я взбесился и стал колотить его, а он убежал. На этом все кончилось.
(101 история дзен)

----------

Joy (21.01.2018), Аше (14.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (14.12.2016), Дубинин (14.12.2016), Пема Дролкар (15.12.2016)

----------


## Шавырин

> Это чисто чаньский юмор.  Будем собирать тут чаньские байки. Как британские учёные собирают исследования британских учёных.


Спасибо.

----------


## Харуказе

Еще про мудрецов :

Каждый день в полдень наш учитель обычно дремал,-рассказывал ученик Сена Саку.- Мы, дети, спросили его, почему он так делает, и он ответил:"Я ухожу в страну грез, чтобы встретить там старых мудрецов, как это делал Конфуций."

Когда Конфуций спал, он видел во сне древних мудрецов и позже рассказывал о них своим ученикам. "Однажды был очень жаркий день, так что некоторые из нас задремали. Hаш учитель побранил нас. "Мы отправились в страну грез, чтобы встретиться с древними мудрецами, как это делал Конфуций,"- объяснили мы.

"Что же вам сообщили мудрецы?"- требовательно спросил учитель. Один из нас ответил:

"Мы ходили в страну грез и встретили мудрецов, мы спросили их, приходит ли сюда наш учитель каждый день в полдень, но они ответили, что никогда не видели такого человека." 
(101 история дзен)

----------

Аше (15.12.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

Арест каменного Будды.

Купец, несший на плечах 50 свертков хлопка, остановился передохнуть от жары в убежище, где стоял каменный Будда. Здесь он заснул, а когда проснулся, его  хлопок исчез. Он немедленно заявил об этом в полицию.

Судья по имени 0-ока начал следствие.

"Должно быть, этот каменный Будда украл хлопок,"- заключил судья.

"Он должен заботиться о благосостоянии людей, но он пренебрег своей святой обязанностью. Арестуйте его."

Полиция арестовала каменного Будду и притащила его в суд. За статуей шла шумная толпа, которой любопытно было узнать, какой приговор вынесет судья.

Когда появился 0-ока. он упрекнул шумливую аудиторию:

"Какое право вы имеете смеяться и шутить во время суда? Вы не уважаете суд и подлежите штрафу и тюремному заключению."

Люди поспешили извиниться.

"Я наложу на вас только штраф,- сказал судья.- Я повеливаю, чтобы каждый из вас в течение трех дней доставил в суд по свертку хлопка. Кто не сделает этого, будет арестован."

Один из принесенных свертков сразу был опознан купцом, как его собственным, и воришку легко нашли.

Купцу вернули его добро, а остальные свертки были возвращены их владельцам.
(101 история дзен)

----------

Аше (15.12.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

Как правильно делегировать полномочия (книга для руководителей руководителей среднего звена)

Однажды, когда монахи должны были работать на улице, Обаку вышел во двор в сопровождении Риндзая. Оглянувшись, Обаку увидел, что Риндзай стоит с пустыми руками.

— Где твоя мотыга? — спросил Обаку.

— Кто-то взял её! — ответил Риндзай.

— Подойди сюда. Я хочу поговорить с тобой.

Риндзай подошел. Обаку поднял свою мотыгу и сказал:

— Вот, смотри! Ни одно существо в Поднебесной не может взять её в руки и поднять её так!

Риндзай выхватил мотыгу у него из рук и поднял её над головой со словами:

— Почему же я держу её сейчас в руках?

— Сегодня один мой знакомый потрудился на славу, — сказал Обаку и вернулся в храм.
(Риндзай року)

----------

Аше (15.12.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

0твет мертвеца.

Когда Мамийя, который позже стал известным проповедником, пришел к учителю, чтобы учиться, учитель попросил его объяснить, что такое хлопок одной ладони.Мамийя стал концентрироваться на вопросе, что же такое хлопок одной ладони?

"Ты трудишься недостаточно усердно,- сказал ему учитель.- Ты слишком привязан к пище, благосостоянию, вещам и всему такому. Лучше бы ты умер, это решило бы проблему." Когда Мамийя в следующий раз появился перед учителем, тот снова попросил показать, что такое хлопок одной ладони.Мамийя сразу упал на землю, как мертвый.

"Ты умер очень хорошо,- сказал учитель, глядя на него.Только что же с хлопком?" "Я еще не решил эту задачу,"- ответил Мамийя, глядя на учителя снизу. "Мертвецы не разговаривают,- сказал учитель,- убирайся!" 
(101 история дзен)

----------

Joy (21.01.2018), Аше (15.12.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

Отцы и дети чань-эдишен.

Однажды Нань-чжуань опоздал занять свое место в трапезной. Хуан-по, его ученик и главный монах, вместо своего собственного занял место мастера. Нань-чжуань вошел и сказал: «Это место принадлежит старейшему монаху этого монастыря. Сколько тебе лет в буддийском смысле?» «Мой возраст восходит ко времени доисторического Будды», — ответил Хуан-по. «Тогда, — сказал Нань-чжуань, — ты мой внук. Сойди».
Хуан-по уступил место мастеру, но занял место, соседнее с его.
(Железная флейта)

----------

Joy (21.01.2018), Аше (15.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

вот это у вас минутка)) :Wink: 
вообще , ваше название  темы  навеяло)) -напоминло зарядку по "маяку" в  предсмертное советское время после гимна.
там дядечка таким добрым голосом  под фортепьяно:
" ииии... раз...потянулись вверх .... потянулись .........иии..два.... прогнулись..... ии..... три.. расслААААбились.."

----------


## Алик

> вот это у вас минутка))
> вообще , ваше название  темы  навеяло)) -напоминло зарядку по "маяку" в  предсмертное советское время после гимна.
> там дядечка таким добрым голосом  под фортепьяно:
> " ииии... раз...потянулись вверх .... потянулись .........иии..два.... прогнулись..... ии..... три.. расслААААбились.."


Да, было). А ещё было: Поднимите левую ногу, повыше. Молодцы! Теперь поднимите правую!

----------

Альбина (15.12.2016), Дубинин (15.12.2016)

----------


## Альбина

> Да, было). А ещё было: Поднимите левую ногу, повыше. Молодцы! Теперь поднимите правую!


это как буд-то дл иогинов сиддханутых зарядка.
А теперь из положения стоя  поднимите левую ногу, теперь правую..молодцы

----------


## Алик

:Smilie:

----------


## Алик

Однажды молодой буддист по дороге домой вышел к реке и увидел, что мост смыло водой. Когда он уже собрался бросить всё и пойти назад, он увидел учителя на другом берегу реки. Молодой буддист крикнул учителю: 
— Досточтимый, вы не подскажете, как мне перебраться на другой берег реки? 
Учитель задумывается на мгновение, смотрит вверх и вниз по реке и кричит в ответ: 
— Сынок, ты уже на другом берегу! 

Лама ехал на машине по Индии, как внезапно на дорогу выбежала корова. Машина врезалась в неё и убила. Увидев неподалёку индуистский храм, лама подбежал к двери и постучал: 
— Простите, но моя карма переехала вашу догму, — сказал он открывшему дверь брахману. 

— Учитель, покажите мне место совершенного покоя. 
— Если я тебе его покажу, там больше не будет спокойно. 

Одна буддистка занималась практикой учения в Индии. Когда она с ещё одной женщиной ехала на повозке, управляемой рикшей, на них набросился ужасного вида мужчина. Хотя он в конце концов отвязался от них, однако сильно напугал и буддистка была очень расстроена случившимся. Она решила спросить своего учителя, как она должна была поступить в такой ситуации — с правильным, буддийским подходом. 
— Ты должна была вдумчиво и с великим состраданием ударить его зонтиком по голове, — ответил учитель.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (17.12.2016), Харуказе (17.12.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

Однажды Иккю переправлялся на пароме с отшельником ямабуси из секты сингон.
"Почтенный, к какой секте вы принадлежите?" - спросил его ямабуси.
"Я из секты Дзен", - ответил Иккю.
"Я думаю,что последователи вашей секты не владеют чудесами (иддхами) так как мы", - сказал ямабуси.
"Нет, в нашей секте полно чудес. Но если вы владеете чудесами, почему бы тебе не показать их мне?", - сказал Иккю.
"Хорошо", - сказал ямабуси. "Посредством своих магических сил я вознесу Фудо (бодхисаттва-защитник) и он предстанет  прямо перед тобой на носу этого парома".
Сложив четки в руках он стал начитывать дхарани Конго и затем дхарани Сейтака. Пассажиры начали смотреть по сторонам в ожидании. Спустя некоторое время проявилась форма Фудо, окруженная ярким пламенем.
Ямабуси сделал грозное лицо и сказал: "Тебе лучше вознести ему свои хвальбы".
Но Иккю и глазом не моргнул.
"Хорошо", - сказал ямабуси."Что на счёт тебя, монах секты Дзен?"
"Используя свои иддхи, посредством этого тела я произведу воду и погашу пламя твоего Фудо".
Сказав это Иккю расстегнул робу и помочился на Фудо,после чего тот исчез.

----------

Кеин (21.12.2016)

----------


## Харуказе

Однажды три лучших друга собрались провести неделю медитации в молчании в хижине в горах.
В первую же ночь медитации в комнате погасла лампа.
-Эй,ты зачем потушил её,- сказал первый.
-Я не тушил её!Скорее всего это ветер потушил её, - ответил второй.
-И только я один молчу, - сказал третий.
(101 история дзен)

----------

Joy (21.01.2018), Антончик (23.12.2016), Владимир Николаевич (25.01.2017), Кеин (31.01.2017)

----------


## Алик

Жена одного бедного мужчины готовила масло, а он потом продавал его в местную бакалею. Женщина придавала маслу форму круга, вес которого составлял 1 кг. Полученная выручка была неплохим подспорьем для семьи. 
Но однажды бакалейщик стал сомневаться в честности бедняка, продававшего ему масло, и решил взвесить купленные круги. Оказалось, что каждый из них весил не килограмм, а 900 грамм. Это очень рассердило мужчину. 
На следующее утро, когда тот самый нищий снова пришел в магазин, бакалейщик раздраженно сказал: 
— Больше не приноси мне свое масло! Я все равно у тебя ничего не куплю, обманщик! Ты мне говорил, что круги весят по килограмму, тогда как на самом деле в них 900 грамм. Я не позволю себя дурить! 
Бедолага заметно раскис, потупил взгляд и сказал: 
— У нас, хозяин, нет весов… Мерой мне всегда служил килограмм сахара, который я купил у тебя. По нему мы с женой и делали масло…

----------

Joy (21.01.2018), Аше (30.01.2017), Владимир Николаевич (25.01.2017), Доня (04.03.2017)

----------


## Сергей Карпов

Современная байка:
Двое монахов пошли к учителю с вопросом о совмещении медитации и курения.
На следующее утро:
Первый - я спросил можно ли курить во время медитации, а мастер меня избил :-(
Второй - а меня похвалал... правда я спросил можно ли медитировать во время курения? ;-)

----------

Joy (21.01.2018), Дмитрий Рыбаков (31.01.2017), Дубинин (30.01.2017)

----------


## Сергей Карпов

> Однажды три лучших друга собрались провести неделю медитации в молчании в хижине в горах.
> В первую же ночь медитации в комнате погасла лампа.
> -Эй,ты зачем потушил её,- сказал первый.
> -Я не тушил её!Скорее всего это ветер потушил её, - ответил второй.
> -И только я один молчу, - сказал третий.
> (101 история дзен)


А разве не
"...
-Дубина, договорились же молчать,- сказал второй.
-И только я промочал,- ПОДУМАЛ третий"?
Даже если в оригинале и не так - это было бы красиво...

----------


## Харуказе

> А разве не
> "...
> -Дубина, договорились же молчать,- сказал второй.
> -И только я промочал,- ПОДУМАЛ третий"?
> Даже если в оригинале и не так - это было бы красиво...


Именно, что сказал=). Иначе весь смысл анекдота теряется. Мероприятие было очень серьезное,он проявил наибольшую ответственность=). Всего лишь третьим высказался. Годы в медитации еще и не к  такому контрою за телом,речью и умом приводят.

----------


## Сергей Карпов

Мне казалось, что смысл анекдота в том, что даже про себя (мысленно) он все равно сказал. :-)

----------


## Харуказе

Однажды утром после беседы с монахами к Ю-шаню приблизился монах и сказал: «У меня есть проблема. Не решите ли вы ее мне?» «Я решу ее на следующей беседе», — ответил Ю-шань. Вечером, когда все монахи собрались в зале, Ю-шань громко объявил: «Монах, который сказал мне сегодня утром, что у него есть проблема, пусть немедленно подойдет ко мне». Как только монах вышел вперед, чтобы предстать перед собравшимися, мастер встал со своего места и грубо схватил его. «Посмотрите, монахи, — сказал он, — у этого парня есть проблема». Затем он оттолкнул монаха в сторону и возвратился в свою комнату, так и не проведя вечерней беседы.
( "Железная флейта" Ю-шань решает проблему для монаха ).

----------

Шуньяананда (20.05.2017)

----------


## Алик

О том, что наши поступки действительно имеют значение. 

Анна Валерьевна умерла достаточно спокойно. Инсульт произошел во сне, и потому проснулась она уже не у себя в кровати, а в просторной комнате с множеством других людей, как и она, ожидавших увидеть нечто иное. Потолкавшись среди народу и выяснив что к чему и где, Анна Валерьевна протиснулась к большому справочному бюро, которое сначала направило ее обратно в очередь, потом на выход и только с третьего подхода (к вящему удовлетворению Анны Валерьевны, ибо и не таких бюрократов штурмом брали) операционист удосужился пробить ее по базе данных и сообщил: 

– Вот распечатка кармы, третий кабинет направо за левым углом – получите комплектацию. Потом подойдете. Следующий. 

Анна Валерьевна послушно взяла распечатку, ничего в ней не поняла и проследовала в указанном направлении. 

– Карму давайте! – Анна Валерьевна подпрыгнула от неожиданности. 
– К-карму? 
– А вы можете дать что-то еще? – цинично поинтересовались за стойкой и буквально вырвали из рук Анны Валерьевны распечатку. – Так, карма у вас, скажем прямо, не ахти. Много с такой не навоюешь. 
– Я не хочу воевать – испуганно пролепетала Анна. 
– Все вы так говорите, – отмахнулись от нее и продолжили, – на ваше количество набранных баллов вы можете купить 138 земных лет человеческой жизни, 200 лет птичьей или лет 300 в виде дерева или камня. Советую камнем. Деревья, бывает, рубят. 
– Сто тридцать восемь… – начала было Анна Валерьевна, но ее опять перебили. 
– Именно сто тридцать восемь лет стандартной и ничем не примечательной жизни, заурядной внешности и без каких-либо необычностей. 
– А если с необычностями?… Это я так, на всякий случай… уточняю… 
– Ну, выбирайте сами. Необычностей много. Талант – 40 лет жизни, богатство – в зависимости от размера, брак, честно вам скажу, полжизни гробит. Дети лет по 15 отнимают… Вот вы детей хотите? 
– Нет… то есть да… двоих… нет, троих… 
– Вы уж определитесь. 
– Брак, троих детей, талант, богатство и чтобы по миру путешествовать! – на едином дыхании выпалила Анна Валерьевна, лихорадочно вспоминая чего ей еще не хватало в той жизни, – и красоту! 
– Губа не дура! – хмыкнули из-за прилавка, – а теперь, уважаемая Анна Валерьевна, давайте посчитаем. Брак – это 64 года, остается 64. Трое детей – еще минус 45. Остается 19. Талант, допустим, не мирового масштаба, так, регионального, ну лет 20. А богатство лет 20 минимум. Лучше надо было предыдущую жизнь жить, недонабрали лет. 
– А вот… – прикусила губу Анна Валерьевна, – если ничего… 
– А если ничего, то 138 лет проживете одна в тесной квартирке, достаточной для одного человека и при здоровом образе жизни в следующий раз хватит на побольше лет – отбрили Анну Валерьевну. 
– И ничего нельзя сделать? 
– Ну почему же? – смягчились за прилавком, – можем организовать вам трудное детство – тогда высвободится лет 10. Можно брак сделать поздним – тогда он не полжизни отхватит. Если развод – еще кредит появится, а если муж сатрап, то авось и талант мирового масштаба сможем укомплетовать. 
– Да это же грабеж… 
– Свекровь-самодурка карму неплохо очищает, – проигнорировали ее возмущение и продолжили, – можно вам добавить пьяного акушера и инвалидность с детства. А если пожелаете… 
– Не пожелаю! – Анна Валерьевна попыталась взять в свои руки контроль над ситуацией, – Мне, пожалуйста, двоих детей, брак лет этак на 40 по текущему курсу, талант пусть региональный будет, ну и богатство чтобы путешествовать, не больше. 
– Все? Красоты вам не отсыпать? У вас еще 50 лет осталось… нет? Тогда комплектую… – девушка за прилавком достала кружку и стала высыпать в нее порошки разных цветов, приговаривая себе под нос: «брак сорокалетний, есть, дети – две штуки есть, талант… талант… вот пожалуй так, деньги… сюда, а остальное от мужа еще… Все!» 

Анна Валерьевна недоверчиво покосилась на полулитровую кружку, заполненную цветным песком, которую ей протянули из-за прилавка. 
– А если, скажем, я талант не использую, я дольше проживу? 
– Как вы проживете – это ваши проблемы. Заказ я вам упаковала, разбавите с водой и выпьете. Товары упакованы, возврату и обмену не подлежат! Если вы пальто купите и носить не будете – это уже ваши проблемы. 
– А… 
– Счет-фактура вам, уверяю, не пригодится. 
– А… 
– Да что вы все «А» да «А»! судьбу вы себе выбрали, предпосылки мы вам намешали, все остальное в ваших руках. Кулер за углом. Следующий! 

Последнее, что успела подумать Анна Валерьевна перед собственными родами, было: «Вот вроде все с моего ведома и разрешения, а такое ощущение, что меня все-таки обдурили». Хотя нет, мимолетной искрой у нее в мозгу успела пронестись мысль о том, что ей интересно, как ее назовут.
https://vk.com/dzyen

----------


## Харуказе

Однажды 50-летний искатель просветления сказал Синкану:
— Я изучал школу мысли тэндай, когда был ещё мальчиком, но одного я так и не смог понять в ней. Тэндай утверждает, что даже трава и деревья станут просветлёнными. Мне это кажется очень странным.
— Что пользы обсуждать, как трава и деревья станут просветлёнными? — спросил Синкан. — Вопрос в том, как тебе самому стать просветлённым. Ты когда-нибудь задумывался над этим?
— Я никогда не думал об этом таким образом, — восхитился старик.
— Так теперь пойди и подумай, — закончил Синкан.

Очень актуальный анекдот.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.10.2017), Шуньяананда (31.10.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

Женщина по имени Лин спросила Хубея: "Слово которое не может быть сказано несмотря на великие усилия - кому ты передашь его?".
Хубей ответил: "У меня не таких бессмысленных слов".
(Опутывающие лозы)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.05.2017)

----------


## Алик

Однажды дpовосек pубил деpево над pечкой и уpонил в нее топоp. Он заплакал от гоpя, но тут ему явился Господь и спpосил: 
- Что ты плачешь? 
- Как же мне не плакать, ведь я уpонил в pечку топоp и не смогу больше заpабатывать на пpопитание моей семье. 
Тогда Господь достал из pечки золотой топоp и спpосил: 
- Это твой топоp? 
- Hет, это не мой топоp, - ответил дpовосек. 
Господь достал из pечки сеpебpяный топоp и спpосил: 
- Может, это твой топоp? 
- Hет, и это не мой топоp, - отвечал дpовосек. 
Hаконец, Господь достал из pечки железный топоp. 
- Да, это мой топоp, - обpадовался дpовосек. 
- Я вижу, ты честный человек и соблюдаешь мои заповеди, - сказал Господь, - возьми же себе в нагpаду все тpи топоpа. 
Стал дpовосек жить-поживать в достатке, но тут к несчастью в pечку упала его жена. Он снова гоpько заплакал. И снова ему явился Господь и спpосил: 
- Что ты плачешь? 
- Как же мне не плакать, ведь в pечку упала моя жена. 
Тогда Господь достал из pечки Дженифеp Лопез и спpосил: 
- Это твоя жена? 
- Да, это моя жена, - pадостно ответил дpовосек. 
Господь pассеpдился: 
- Ты солгал мне, как же так? 
- Видишь ли, о Господи, - ответил дpовосек, - тут вышло небольшое недоpазумение. Ответил бы я, что это не моя жена. Ты тогда достал бы из pечки Кэтpин Зета-Джонс, а я бы снова сказал, что она не моя жена. Тогда ты достал бы мою жену, и я бы сказал, что вот она и есть моя супpуга. Ты бы отдал мне всех тpоих, и что бы я стал с ними делать? Я бы не смог их всех пpокоpмить, и мы все четвеpо были бы очень несчастны.

----------

Lion Miller (20.05.2017), Дубинин (20.05.2017), Шуньяананда (20.05.2017)

----------


## Алик

Попал человек в рай. Смотрит, а там все люди ходят радостные, счастливые, открытые, доброжелательные. А вокруг всё как в обычной жизни. Походил он, погулял, понравилось. И говорит архангелу:
— А можно посмотреть, что такое ад? Хоть одним глазком!
— Хорошо, пойдём, покажу.
Приходят они в ад. Человек смотрит, а там вроде бы на первый взгляд всё так же как в раю: та же обычная жизнь, только люди все злые, обиженные, видно, что плохо им тут. Он спрашивает у архангела:
— Тут же всё вроде так же, как и в раю! Почему они все такие недовольные?
— А потому что они думают, что в раю лучше.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (05.06.2017), Фил (05.06.2017), Харуказе (05.06.2017), Цхултрим Тращи (07.10.2017), Шуньяананда (05.06.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

В дзен есть место и высокой философии:

Суровая практика не трудна.
Практика начинающего не легка.
Стодневный ретрит — это куча говна,
И монастырь бесполезен.
Одна мысль?
Звук клавишей печатной машинки!

Стивен

Суровая практика очень трудна!
Практика новичка — легка.
Не создавайте трудное, не создавайте легкое.
Не только сто дней — вся жизнь говно!
Постигни говно, всю вселенную, прекрасный монастырь.
Одна мысль? Большая ошибка.
КАТЦ!
Клик, клик, клик, клик — печатная машинка.

Сунг Сан
(Кость пространства).

----------

Дубинин (04.10.2017), Фил (04.10.2017), Шуньяананда (31.10.2017)

----------


## Харуказе

Мирянин Гэссо (князь Като Ясуоки) преподнес Банкэю сладкую дыню.
— Эта дыня так велика, что она охватывает собой небо и землю, — сказал он. — И где же Вы вонзите в нее свои зубы?
— Я верну тебе косточки, — ответил Банкэй. Гэссо громко захохотал.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Мирянин Гэссо (князь Като Ясуоки) преподнес Банкэю сладкую дыню.
> — Эта дыня так велика, что она охватывает собой небо и землю, — сказал он. — И где же Вы вонзите в нее свои зубы?
> — Я верну тебе косточки, — ответил Банкэй. Гэссо громко захохотал.


Вчера смотрел х/ф.: "Падение Сёгуната", реж. Дайскэ Ито. Интересно, что простолюдин не имел право пользоваться сандалиями, которые не соответствовали его статусу. Не имел право пользоваться зонтиком. Перед социально вышестоящим лицом, нужно было стоять на корточках, по типу как тайские буддисты-миряне получают благословение от монаха. Японские монахи, наверное были привилегированными, имели право говорить со знатью и то такие монахи, которые в руках держали что-то типа веника, только там на конце был какой-то хвост из шерсти, которым они проделывали круговые движения. У них и одеяние отличались, на том монахе было какое-то фиолетовое, богатое одеяние.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

По поводу "веника" в руках и похожего одеяния, то примерно как на этих фотографиях:

----------


## Харуказе

Это не веник-это мухогонка. А пурпурная мантия обычно дарилась императором (или выосокпоставленным даймио) известным настоятелям. В рядах монахов всегда было очень много людей из высших слоёв общества (Доген был сыном даймио, а Иккю сыном императора и знатной придворной дамы, Ханадзоно был императором). Буддизм в Китае и Японии всегда привлекал знать и интеллигенцию своей философией.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (06.10.2017), Денис Васильевич (06.10.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Это не веник-это мухогонка. А пурпурная мантия обычно дарилась императором (или выосокпоставленным даймио) известным настоятелям. В рядах монахов всегда было очень много людей из высших слоёв общества (Доген был сыном даймио, а Иккю сыном императора и знатной придворной дамы, Ханадзоно был императором). Буддизм в Китае и Японии всегда привлекал знать и интеллигенцию своей философией.


В том фильме ещё показывали приготовление мандзю, вот бы их попробовать, с какими-нибудь экзотическими начинками).

----------


## Харуказе

Почему не стоит идти на поводу у своей жены. Мало ли кого из родственников она в дом приведёт. Жизненная история:



> В махапаранирвана сутре есть одна поучительная история. Однажды молодой человек услышал голос с крыльца своего дома. Открыв дверь он увидел восхитительной красоты женщину. Кто ты,-спросил он? Я - удача, сказала она, я хочу стать твоей женой. Они поженились,и с тех пор его дела шли в гору и он не знал ни в чём недостатка, удача всегда была с ним пока она жила в его доме. Но однажды он услышал другой голос с порога. Он открыл дверь и увидел на пороге дряхлую старуху в чёрном. Кто ты, - спросил он?Я неудача - старшая сестра удачи. Он незамедлительно закрыл дверь,но её младшая сестра сказала,что уйдёт,если он прогонит старшую. И с тех пор в его доме стали происходить неприятности. Но мужик был умный и не долго думая вскоре выгнал обоих.


(Сёдо Харада Роси, "Путь к Бодхидхарме").

----------


## Харуказе

Настоящий мужик, настоящий Наставник:



> Монах по имени Мугай плакал, когда пришло время прощания с его мастером Нисиари Дзэндзи. Тогда Нисиари сказал: "Ты всегда хочешь быть недалеко от меня? Если ты так этого хочешь, то стань блохой и живи у меня в трусах!"


(Дзен - самое большое вранье в истории человечества).

----------


## Монферран

Не усложняйте.

----------

Алик (21.01.2018), Шуньшунь (20.01.2018)

----------

